# Cool and useful websites



## mohammad hopper (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know about any website, where we can learn many technologies relevant tips and tricks freely?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

mohammad hopper
Banned


----------



## Spkin (8 mo ago)

And I was just going to advise Mohammad to go to Udemy...


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

mohammad hopper said:


> Does anyone know about any website, where we can learn many technologies relevant tips and tricks freely?


Just go browsing around on the net and you should be able to start seeing links to whatever you're interested in learning more about. Some will be flaky, some will be very good. You'll have to pick and choose but there's truly a world of knowledge available.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Discover music in according to your daily mood


Discover albums in according to your daily mood. How do you feel today?




www.albumbymood.com


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

wallmaxx said:


> Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps
> 
> 
> Live wind, rain and temperature maps, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models such as GFS, ICON, GEM
> ...


Found that a couple of years ago when we were in an active hurricane season. I liked the way it would track hurricanes and how you could go nearly 2 week into the future.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

__





Reference, Facts, News - Free and Family-friendly Resources - Refdesk.com


Refdesk is a free and family friendly web site indexing and reviewing quality, credible, and current Internet reference resources.




refdesk.com


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

MIT OpenCourseWare | Free Online Course Materials


MIT OpenCourseWare is a web based publication of virtually all MIT course content. OCW is open and available to the world and is a permanent MIT activity



ocw.mit.edu


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Wolfram MathWorld: The Web's Most Extensive Mathematics Resource


Comprehensive encyclopedia of mathematics with 13,000 detailed entries. Continually updated, extensively illustrated, and with interactive examples.



mathworld.wolfram.com


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

Free USPS and UPS shipping software | Pirate Ship


Use our free USPS and UPS-certified shipping software to get deep UPS discounts and the cheapest USPS shipping rates, which can save you up to 89%.




www.pirateship.com


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pirate ship is great, I know a few people who do online sales and swear by it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Docracy - Learn More


Open legal documents, provided and trusted by people like you. Find or upload a document, sign it for free.




www.docracy.com


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Listen to live Vancouver radio on Radio Garden


Explore live radio by rotating the globe.




radio.garden


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Worldometer - real time world statistics


Live world statistics on population, government and economics, society and media, environment, food, water, energy and health.




www.worldometers.info


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

wallmaxx said:


> ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live
> 
> 
> ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live - aircraft flight history
> ...


Thanks for this one.
It's almost always open on one of my tabs.

Here's TEAL 71, 3rd recon today to check out Nicole....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL,, here's what it looks like here.





ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live


ADS-B Exchange - track aircraft live - aircraft flight history




globe.adsbexchange.com


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL ,, thanks. We can see military in the air everyday. I've already seen 4 chinooks and it's not even lunch.


----------



## Pompanosix (Sep 22, 2015)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> LOL ,, thanks. We can see military in the air everyday. I've already seen 4 chinooks and it's not even lunch.


Nice. When I lived on Guam in the late 80s early 90s, it was Chinook and b52s all day long. B52s are freakin loud


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Nothing squawking near Guam...ATT


----------

